# Serbian (BCS): rules for spelling of foreign names



## Bruno 1234

Hello,

evo me ponovo sa mojim pitanjima...

We students are told that in Serbian foreign names are adapted to Slavic spelling. Therefore, we have Horhe Luis Borhes instead of Jorge Luís Borges, Katrin Denev instead of Catherine Deneuve, širli Templ instead of Shirley Temple and Ojler instead of Euler. Right.

But who decides the "correct" Slavic spelling? I mean, is there any academy that fixes the standard relation between foreign and Serbian words or this link is completealy arbitrary? And, if it is so, may I find two different spellings for the same foreign name?

Who, for instance decides that Richelieu is Rišelje (and not Rišlije, as Frenchs would pronounce) and Los Serrano (2R) become "Los Serano" (nisi seranje, hvala Bogu!).

Pozdrav za sve! 


Bruno


----------



## Duya

It is regulated by _Pravopis_, using a different set of rules for various languages.

http://www.srpskijezickiatelje.com/pravopis:transkripcija

The transcription rules in general present a compromise between best matching of the original pronunciation and best matching of the original writing. For example, Spanish <z> is transcribed as <z> (except in older loans like _Saragosa_), although it's pronounced as either [θ] or [s].

(And Frenchmen would pronounce Richelieu much closer to _R__išelje_ than to _Rišlije_, by the way).


----------



## Bruno 1234

Duya said:


> It is regulated by _Pravopis_, using a different set of rules for various languages.
> 
> http://www.srpskijezickiatelje.com/pravopis:transkripcija
> 
> The transcription rules in general present a compromise between best matching of the original pronunciation and best matching of the original writing. For example, Spanish <z> is transcribed as <z> (except in older loans like _Saragosa_), although it's pronounced as either [θ] or [s].
> 
> (And Frenchmen would pronounce Richelieu much closer to _R__išelje_ than to _Rišlije_, by the way).


----------



## Bruno 1234

Anyway, you don't answer me who fixes that compromise.  À propos du Cardinal, bon, il me faudra mieux écouter toute la famille de ma mère et mes vieux copain du Licée, mais je n'ai jamais écouté ce Richeille que vous proposez., by the way.


----------



## Duya

_Pravopis _is written by a team of linguists, and is issued by Matica Srpska, one of Serbian leading cultural institutions. Now that the former BCS standards are effectively split, each of four states now has its own regulating body issuing their own version of the orthography. During the former Yugoslavia, _Matica Srpska_ and _Matica Hrvatska_ used to coordinate their efforts, but not anymore. 

As far as I know Richelieu is pronounced [ʁiʃəljø], three syllables, although the middle schwa can be lost in rapid speech. Hypothetical Richelier [ʁiʃlje] would be likely transcribed as _Rišlije_in Serbian. Accuracy of such transcription is in the ear of the beholder, anyway.


----------



## iobyo

The authoritative orthographic manual (_pravopis_) is prepared by Matica srpska if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Bruno 1234

Thanks for your answers: so, now I've understood that the choice of transcription into Serbin is not free, but someone (Matica, u Beogradu) fixes it for everyone (and there is another Matica in Zagreb). I've read too the link proposed, and I've seen the criteria used. Perfect. Thanks.


----------



## Милан

Matica Srpska is not in Belgrade, it's in Novi Sad.


----------



## Bruno 1234

Hvala Milano!


----------



## mishichaki

_ For example, Spanish <z> is transcribed as <z> (except in older loans like Saragosa), although it's pronounced as either [θ] or [s]._

This is not a case anymore. Spanish <z> now should be transcribed as <s> . 
Saludos!


----------



## natasha2000

Mishiachaki, this is NOT true. I have a copy of the latest Pravopis from 2010, and the rule is the same as in older editions. Spanish Z stays Z in Serbian transkription, except some very common names, like Saragosa. The exception is Z in front of the unvoiced consonant, the only case in which is by the rule S (Eg. Velázquez would be VelaSkeZ, because first Spanish Z comes befoer the unvoiced consonant K). I quote Rule 286, page 248. 

Bruno, Matica srpska is for Serbian language the same as RAE for Spanish language. Matica hrvatska would be the same for Croatian language. An institution who takes care of the language. No orthographic book can have any real authority if it is not approved by Matica srpska.


----------



## Bruno 1234

natasha2000 said:


> Mishiachaki, this is NOT true. I have a copy of the latest Pravopis from 2010, and the rule is the same as in older editions. Spanish Z stays Z in Serbian transkription, except some very common names, like Saragosa. The exception is Z in front of the unvoiced consonant, the only case in which is by the rule S (Eg. Velázquez would be VelaSkeZ, because first Spanish Z comes befoer the unvoiced consonant K). I quote Rule 286, page 248.
> 
> Bruno, Matica srpska is for Serbian language the same as RAE for Spanish language. Matica hrvatska would be the same for Croatian language. An institution who takes care of the language. No orthographic book can have any real authority if it is not approved by Matica srpska.




All right: Matica is the Serbian equivalent of the Real Academia de la Lengua Española. Thanks.


----------

